# berechnung mehrwertsteuer in tabelle



## c_83 (6. Dezember 2007)

hallo, ich möchte in einer tabelle, in der ich ein angebot berechnet habe (netto preise) noch die funktion hinzufügen, die die mehrwertsteuer von 19% aufschlägt.  berechnet werden soll dise immer in der jeweils letzten  zelle einer spalte für die vorletzte zelle (also der darüberstehenden). . der preis ist natürlich variabel, genauso die anzahl der zeilen. leider habe ich nur fragmentarisch etwas gefunden, das das eventuell ermöglichen könnte. da ich noch relativ neu auf diesem gebiet bint, wäre es echt toll, wenn  mimir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. der was ich gefunden habe lautet: [


Preis = 20 'DM
MWST = 15  '%
Rechnung = ProzentAdd(Preis, MWST) 'ergibt 23


wie kann ich das jetzt am besten auf mein problem anwenden?


----------



## ronaldh (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du willst, oder was Dein Problem ist. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass Du ohne Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung etwas hingeschrieben hast, was so kaum zu entziffern ist.

rh


----------



## ronaldh (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du willst, oder was Dein Problem ist. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass Du ohne Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung etwas hingeschrieben hast, was so kaum zu entziffern ist.

rh


----------

